# Bellator 179 Fight Picks



## WorldOfMMa (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys in honor of Bellator 179 this friday I created a lengthy post on my site covering and picking every single fight on the fight card, from prelims to main card.

Check it out and see if you agree with me and talk with me here about your own picks.

https://worldofmma1.wixsite.com/all...7/Bellator-179-Daley-vs-MacDonald-Predictions


----------

